# Homemade loops.



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Anyone make their own d-loop out of serving thread, like the knotless ones you see around? I was getting quite a bit of nock pinch, so I tied on a nock, and made a d-loop from serving thread fitting under the nock. Any downsides/dangers to doing this?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 4, 2003)

So you're shooting the loop under the arrow? 

Anyway, I don't see any problem useing a soft nock with a loop underneath if it's working for you. I used to make them all the time but got lazy and went back to a regular loop once the novelity of having a knotless/floating loop wore off.


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Ya, I had never tried it before, but it seems to work ok. I couldnt really tell a difference in my shooting, but I wasnt getting the nock pinch any more.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

i made one with bowstring. it worked great, but made my DL too long so i took it off. i know its just in my mind, but i have never trusted the melted ends of the regular D loops. i always think they will come off, and i think its very unlikely for a bowstring D loop to come off.


----------



## goldtip05 (Jan 12, 2005)

i shoot one on my switchback and love thing


----------



## BagginBigguns (Aug 17, 2004)

I've tried the catfish loop. It looks cool. It's very clean and neat, but it's impossible to tie tight enough on the string so that it won't slide around. I had to tie nockpoints above and below both ends that contact the string. I ended up going back to the standard loop style. I'd welcome any suggestions to make the catfish work better for me.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jan 2, 2005)

I tried a catfish loop also on my bow and ended up taking it off because it spun around after each shot. The good 'ole d-loop is still the best way to shoot a release imo. Now what I do instead of pulling the trigger on my release and risk punching the target is to line up the shot, get my wrist low on the grip, release all lined up and push the grip forward to fire the shot. I have thought about going to a BT release but I think I can get the same results from what I am doing. I seems to more consistent and the groups are tighter. Just my .02

SM


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

BagginBigguns said:


> I've tried the catfish loop. It looks cool. It's very clean and neat, but it's impossible to tie tight enough on the string so that it won't slide around. I had to tie nockpoints above and below both ends that contact the string. I ended up going back to the standard loop style. I'd welcome any suggestions to make the catfish work better for me.



what i did was made the loop with bowstring, and then serve it and serve the string above and below it. i began serving about 1/4 below the loop, then serve the loop, and then 1/4 above it.. if i used a regular D loop i would use tied nocking points anyways.


----------

